# 1975 Early Schwinn Scrambler 20" BMX Bicycle Metallic Silver  Mist Old School



## stingrayjoe (Jun 22, 2019)

Original frame paint bike that someone started to partially restore. The rear fender looks NOS. The kickstand, rear fender brace, chainguard, handlebars and stem have been painted flat black. The front chainguard mounting tab has been secured with JB Weld. This model did not have the traditional Stingray style chainguard. These came through with the 10 sped style. The top bar decals are fading. The Scrambler banana seat and sissy bar were replaced at some point with a 10 speed saddle. The chain and tires are modern style 20" x 2.125. Serial # CL.....


----------



## stingrayjoe (Feb 12, 2020)

Updated Photos


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 14, 2020)

Lookin good Joe  , like what you've done with it,  I'm still in need of a seat like that  ,from muscle bikes transition to bmx these bikes were the leaders!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 25, 2022)

@Oldbikeguy1960


----------



## birdzgarage (May 25, 2022)

My favorite year scrambler


----------



## UncleRonny (Jun 8, 2022)

Bought a red one of those a decade ago and it had a nearly identical quilted top Schwinn saddle like yours came with. I must admit it looks much better with the banana seat.


----------

